# .338 prepper rifle?



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I already know this is silly. I have a run if the mill AR 30 in a .338 Lapua. 1:10 twist, usually 300 gr. ammo (when I can afford it). I wonder if I could still get 400 +yards if I cut the barrel to 18" and rethread it. Where I Live if I'm lucky in the winter I get 250 yards in the winter. Maybe a 4x12 scope instead of that big ass Vortex on it


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

With a 1/10 barrel I see no reason why not.. I know 300 Normas that are running 18in barrels with anywhere from a 1/8.5 to a 1/10 and they are still thousand yard rifles...


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't need a bunch of weight. I just remember that Doomsday Preppers show where the dudes were going to take from other people because he had made some armor and had himself a group. That would actually be possible.. Portability and firepower. Whack the barrel off.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

The 338 Lapula is 3/4" longer case than the 308 Winchester. Does the bolt move far enough and is the Mag long enough. You might do better with a 338 Federal as it is based on the 308W. There is also a 358 winchester.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> I already know this is silly. I have a run if the mill AR 30 in a .338 Lapua. 1:10 twist, usually 300 gr. ammo (when I can afford it). I wonder if I could still get 400 +yards if I cut the barrel to 18" and rethread it. Where I Live if I'm lucky in the winter I get 250 yards in the winter. Maybe a 4x12 scope instead of that big ass Vortex on it


Okay don't take this personally but I am going to have to agree with you that this is a silly idea. You got a great gun why negate the advantages it offers and still end up shooting big stupid dollar ammo, when you would be much better off buying a .338 Win Mag or 358 Norma Mag (and 7mm Rem Mag, 300 Win Mag or .338 Mag guns could be easily converted with just a barrel set back a couple of inches and re-reamed and cases easily formed from any of the three on a reloading press) and achieve the same end result and be money ahead in the long run? That .338 Lapua has a huge canvernous case that holds a lot of powder, while shorting the barrel to 18 inches wont keep it from being a 400 yard gun, I doubt your going to burn enough of that powder in that short a barrel to not have the same issues the M4 has with the 5.56 in its 14.5 inch barrel performance wise down range comparatively speaking.

For 250 yard shots in a medium bore, I would be looking at the much more efficient and effective .338-06 (commercially loaded as the .338 A-Square), 338 Federal or if you want a little more bullet frontal area, the 35 Whelen! I think you would find the 358 Winchester to be a little anemic out past 200 yards, but its a dandy little thumper though!

Just my opinion for what little its worth...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a AR-30 in 300 Win mag. If your looking for something cheaper to shoot compare the 300 Win and the 338 Lapua. Ballistics, bullet drop, are close to the same out to 1000 yards. Ammo is readily available most anyplace. For half the price or less. Less recoil, is really like shooting a 22mag in the AR-30. Then you can pick up a cheap Remington or Savage in 300 Win and hack it up to make your compact scout rifle. 

Don't chop up a $2000 plus rifle. You will just end up with a 12 pound 18" bolt action that only you will want. No offense but it sounds to me like you got caught in all the hype over the 338 Lapua and bought something you really have no use for. Guess I'm suggesting you move on to something more practical, IMO.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I mean this with all due respect, but what are you doing shooting a .338 at 250 yards? If you want to throw money away, I would be happy to take it off your hands.  .338 was built to make things the opposite of living at extreme ranges. If the maximum you're shooting to is 400 yards, you'd be way better off selling that rifle and building something else entirely.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I mean this with all due respect, but what are you doing shooting a .338 at 250 yards? If you want to throw money away, I would be happy to take it off your hands.  .338 was built to make things the opposite of living at extreme ranges. If the maximum you're shooting to is 400 yards, you'd be way better off selling that rifle and building something else entirely.


Im kind of thinking along those same lines, you are.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Where are you going to get replacement ammo, that's as bad as 25-06, or 257 Roberts or .338 . Go to walmart and look for that ammo. Try to get a rifle that everyone else is using, when maybe you will have a ready sorce of ammo. If you need range, 308 can reach out to 600 yds, with no problems. 

MOLON LABE


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Everyone on here has made excellent points. If you are not planning on shooting long range, I would definitely change calibers! Even the 300 win mag which is an awesome round and Chipper made an excellent point. The main difference in the two rounds is mainly downrange ballistics but the 300 win mag STILL has a ton of energy at over 1500yds.. If your maximum range is 400 yds, I would definitely change up calibers. Probably to a .308. That way, you will have your 400 range cababilities and even able to extend it out much further if needed. Ammo is also very popular.. I am not one of the guys that says NOT to but a caliber because you can't find ammo. If you can afford the weapon and you want it, buy it! You can always reload or order from different places online. With that said, don't make your main weapons the oddball calibers.. Make sure you have the "regular" rounds first.. .My main rounds are .22,.45,.223, 12 ga and .308/7.62x51. After those, everything else is gravy..


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

It was just a thought. I already have the rifle and was just kicking it around.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> It was just a thought. I already have the rifle and was just kicking it around.


Thought police have arrested you, and a grand jury of thoughtful people have indicted.

If you don't want to sell the rifle, don't alter it in the wrong direction. Leave short barrel fun to the itty bitties. Personally I'm okay with everyone having a short rifle (haha... ahh nevermind), because it means there's a good chance my SAM-R upper will still be available when I go to pick it up.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Is it possible? Absolutely.. Should you do it? Absolutely not.. Personally, if it were me. I would trade it or sell it for enough to buy a nice 300 win mag or .308 bolt rifle with a bull barrel(with a shorter barrel and fast twist rate)and a nice reloader with materials...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess you have all the other preps you will ever need and can afford to spend money on something you may or may not ever need. How often do you think it will get used and could the same thing be obtained with a much more practical weapon that you already have? Your money, enjoy your toys.

IMO, just another useless post about nothing useful as far as "prepping" is concerned.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Like I said, just a thought ekim


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> Like I said, just a thought ekim


Still a useless thread and I believe it's more than a thought, your just looking for approval of a dumb idea, just a thought. Like I asked, You have ALL your other preps completely squared away and have money laying around to blow on an un needed project, I doubt it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ekim said:


> Still a useless thread and I believe it's more than a thought, your just looking for approval of a dumb idea, just a thought. Like I asked, You have ALL your other preps completely squared away and have money laying around to blow on an un needed project, I doubt it but I could be wrong.


I don't know about you but I plan on living life while I am here. I see guys all the time that they ONLY thing they spend things on are preps.. I am not going to live my life only preparing and not living. Why the hell prepare to survive if you don't want to live life?!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I don't know about you but I plan on living life while I am here. I see guys all the time that they ONLY thing they spend things on are preps.. I am not going to live my life only preparing and not living. Why the hell prepare to survive if you don't want to live life?!


I live every day, but I don't prep every day. I come on this and other forums for useful information. To me this is not useful info and not helpful for new preppers. Experienced preppers will know the difference but some won't.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok ekim I was thinking on the terms of having a large caliber rifle that I already own. Where I live carrying an AR30 through the woods is like dragging a cinder block. You go up and down hills. I was putting out there the feasibility of a large caliber with a shorter barrel. It depends where you are geographically whether or not information is useful.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty12 said:


> Ok ekim I was thinking on the terms of having a large caliber rifle that I already own. Where I live carrying an AR30 through the woods is like dragging a cinder block. You go up and down hills. I was putting out there the feasibility of a large caliber with a shorter barrel. It depends where you are geographically whether or not information is useful.


Which makes it a useful post to you and anyone else that might be thinking about large caliber rifles in certain areas.. This is the reason for forums. Not everyone is prepping for the same thing and we are certainly not all in the same areas..


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Amen...


----------

